# F-18 Midair Collision Pics...



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

Some cool shots here, including one of the fighters still flying with the damage....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2004)

Those are two of the hottest pilots I've ever seen!  
Too bad about the planes!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 11, 2004)

'Tis indeed a nice pic, but is (sadly) fake...




Oh, the plane pics are cool too!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 12, 2004)

Good god! The Crash musta hurt!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> Those are two of the hottest pilots I've ever seen!
> Too bad about the planes!



Yeah, those yellow uniforms are amazing...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 12, 2004)

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Ur Welcome...


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 23, 2005)

Indeed...how did those other 4 pics get in there??? The pilots are damn good(looking) to be able to bring those birds down...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice pics. Crash looks painful but the pilots are hot!


----------

